# Group MMS messaging in SteelDroid



## fourconsonants (Feb 17, 2013)

I recently flashed SteelDroid 5.6 to my Droid 3, and so far I've been very happy - it's like having a new phone. I do have one minor thing bugging me, though. Forgive me if there's a documented solution to this (or if I'm just being stupid and not seeing a setting I should be), but I can't seem to find a way to get group messages to display under their own thread in the inbuilt Messaging app; they appear under the sender's name, which can sometimes get confusing.

I've done some searching on the matter, including for solutions that might apply to any ROM based on AOKP, but I can't seem to find a good solution that isn't a third-party app - is there a way to get group messages to behave, in the inbuilt Messaging app, the way they did under the stock ROM?


----------

